# How Old Are You?!



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 3, 2012)

Don't know if this is a thing yet or not, nor do I know if this is against forum rules. xD

But I sorta wanna know how old the people I'm interacting with are. Not that I care if you're 15 or 50. 

I'll be 19 this Friday.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 3, 2012)

Good for you, dude! I just turned 18 couple of weeks ago. God, do I love that I am able to buy my own booze and not rely on other people.


----------



## Genome (Nov 3, 2012)

23


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 3, 2012)

Twenny too


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 3, 2012)

I still can't buy booze for another two years. xD USA, land of the free! Until too many people abuse shit, then they make laws against it.

It's not really a precaution as it probably sounds, I'm just curious, and I can't be the only one that wants to know how old everyone else is. Especially since people in the chat talk about their kids and stuff. xD


----------



## Jakke (Nov 3, 2012)

21, I have been able to buy booze since I were 18.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 3, 2012)

Jakke said:


> 21, I have been able to buy booze since I were 18.



This. USA's laws about drinking are fucking ridiculous. You're able to buy a shotgun when you're 15 but you're not allowed to buy few beers until you're 21. I mean, even though I'm only 18 at the moment and only allowed to buy stuff that is 22% at the most I can understand the laws of my country. No wonder people are so keen on smoking weed in USA when they're not allowed to drink beer. But hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 3, 2012)

Im 15


----------



## wilch (Nov 3, 2012)

33


----------



## kamello (Nov 3, 2012)

17 here, finally turning 18 in a few weeks though......I don't know if I should be happy


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 3, 2012)

Aww, poor wilch.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 3, 2012)

Shut the gate, 28.


----------



## thepylestory (Nov 3, 2012)

102


----------



## Loganator259 (Nov 3, 2012)

16... Why am I always the youngest?


----------



## Nile (Nov 3, 2012)

18.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 3, 2012)

Loganator259 said:


> 16... Why am I always the youngest?



Unless Stealth is lying, he's a year younger than you are. Which I think he is.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Nov 3, 2012)

Also 18.


----------



## texshred777 (Nov 3, 2012)

29


----------



## kamello (Nov 3, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Unless Stealth is lying, he's a year younger than you are. Which I think he is.




noo!, Stealth really is that young, wich is the reason of why you can't take him seriously......never


----------



## daniel_95 (Nov 3, 2012)

17 next month


----------



## texshred777 (Nov 3, 2012)

edit: nevermind. at work..


----------



## Ayo7e (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Don Vito (Nov 3, 2012)

I am 18 years old.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 3, 2012)

21 in 13 days.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 3, 2012)

kamello said:


> noo!, Stealth really is that young, wich is the reason of why you can't take him seriously......never



Yes, I am 15. I joined when I was 9-10ish


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Nov 3, 2012)

17, turning 18 in December. I can finally click "yes" on all those risque sites that require me to be 18 and not feel guilty about it!


----------



## skeels (Nov 3, 2012)

44 magnum at the end of this month.

Damn I'm old ...




Edit:My wow my prompter does weeeird things. Like I just noticed it thought I was going to say something like "magical Jerkstore".... hmm. Maybe I'm on this site too much...
















Naaaaahhhhh..


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 3, 2012)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> 17, turning 18 in December. I can finally click "yes" on all those risque sites that require me to be 18 and not feel guilty about it!



Not to mention that you can legally buy cigarettes, lottery tickets, and porn!


----------



## Ayo7e (Nov 3, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Not to mention that you can legally buy cigarettes, lottery tickets, and porn!



1- Unhealthy.

2-"Unhealthy".

3- Buy? welcome to internet!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Nov 3, 2012)

just turned 22 on the 1st.


----------



## Brill (Nov 4, 2012)

17 on the 15th of november at 11:53 am... The only thing i remember about being a kid was the minute was born.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Nov 4, 2012)

8 yrs old, turnin 20 next year


----------



## Lirtle (Nov 4, 2012)

20 turning 21 in a month


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 4, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> Twenny too



Fuck I am lolling so hard right now.

I'm 26.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 4, 2012)

Mehtab is my little brother, he really is 15. Trust me. I, myself, am 18.


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Nov 4, 2012)

40



Old guys rule...

Still crazy after all these beers


----------



## Loganator259 (Nov 4, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Unless Stealth is lying, he's a year younger than you are. Which I think he is.





kamello said:


> noo!, Stealth really is that young, wich is the reason of why you can't take him seriously......never





Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yes, I am 15. I joined when I was 9-10ish


Damn, I didn't even know how to use Google when I was 9...


----------



## Diggy (Nov 4, 2012)

35.. and goin on 18 with college n' all.. stay in school young grasshopper!


----------



## Mexi (Nov 4, 2012)

25, but haven't really matured much in the past couple years, so I'm 23 at best.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 4, 2012)

27 here


----------



## Tones (Nov 4, 2012)

Turning 21 monday 8)


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 4, 2012)

18 in December

Cool thread idea


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 4, 2012)

I am 28. I feel old as shit lol.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 4, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> 18 in December
> 
> Cool thread idea



Thanks! 



poopyalligator said:


> I am 28. I feel old as shit lol.



Nahhh, you're not old until your music seems "too loud" 
Your username is awesome, dude.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 4, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yes, I am 15. I joined when I was 9-10ish



Thats awesome  I thought this forum was just a bunch of other dudes in their 20s to 40s and then me

I'm 19 for a few more months


----------



## engage757 (Nov 4, 2012)

MikeH said:


> 21 in 13 days.




It's all downhill from there.

I am 25 or 26, can't remember, and I am not going for my wallet and doing math right now.

I never celebrate my birthday, in fact, if it wasn't for facebook I would forget it every year and so would everyone else. 

Geez man, I'll probably be married in like a year. Holy crap. 

Take it from me boys, party hearty, once you hit triple digits with girls, and have a doctor tell you your liver looks like a 60 year old alcoholic, you will be forced to settle down. Slow down now if you can, I'll be lucky to make 40. I wish I could be 18 again! That time was a blast!


----------



## The Norsemen (Nov 4, 2012)

20.
Not so different.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 4, 2012)

21 goin on 22...


----------



## Riffer (Nov 4, 2012)

26


----------



## Manurack (Nov 4, 2012)

22 and I've been playing guitar since I was 7, starting out jamming power chords to Green Day hahaha!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2012)

Physically: 19.
Mentally: 15.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Nov 4, 2012)

34

And my step son calls my Strat my old man guitar


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 4, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Physically: 19.
> Mentally: 15.



EXACTLY the way I feel. Hahahaha. I don't feel 19 at all.


----------



## ASoC (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm 18, been playing since I was 12 or 13

Edit: Guitar since I was 12 or 13, trumpet since I was 9 or 10


----------



## LivingTimmy (Nov 4, 2012)

I be 17! Played musical instruments for 10 years (Piano for 10, and everything else I play, around 1-5 years) 
You'd think I'd be a lot better after playing that long


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Nov 4, 2012)

I am 17. Been playing guitar for 5-6 years. I remember the first song I learned was Pinball Wizard by the Who. Heck of a first song...hehehe


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 4, 2012)

Well even though you shouldn't ask a lady her age, I'll tell you anyways.
I'm on my 6th anniversary of turning 21.  


Edit: Honestly though, I feel way older than that. If you see me, you'll think I look way older than I really am. Like life wasn't kind to me. (it wasn't, but I guess that's true for a lot of people)


----------



## WhiteWalls (Nov 4, 2012)

physically 25, mentally 9


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 4, 2012)

26 though I'm a big kid when I'm not at work.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 4, 2012)

18!
19 in 3 weeks.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 4, 2012)

69.




























































loljk, 17. And with the emotional maturity of a particularly idiotic 8 year-old.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Nov 4, 2012)

Im 23 although I feel 53


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Nov 4, 2012)

Turn 17 in two months. Seriously can't wait until I turn 18 though.


----------



## kerska (Nov 4, 2012)

Physically 27, mentally 78.

I'm a bitter old man.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 4, 2012)

42 I think???? 

GIG`d in the 80`s yea I lived it....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 4, 2012)

Older than I was a few seconds ago.


22.


----------



## shadscbr (Nov 4, 2012)

41 in human years, still a little kid in guitar player years...I have a terrible skill level/years played ratio 

Yes, the 80's rocked!! 

Shad


----------



## mcleanab (Nov 4, 2012)

41. 

80's guitar, baby... (okay, Ace Frehley in the 70's too...)


----------



## Valennic (Nov 4, 2012)

19 here. I always get told I look 25. Never see it.


----------



## will_shred (Nov 4, 2012)

16... mentally 50.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 4, 2012)

24 or 6, depending how you want to count it.


----------



## Jake (Nov 4, 2012)

19. Slightly more exciting than 18 but less exciting than 21 which is way too far away


----------



## Xaios (Nov 4, 2012)

25.


----------



## isispelican (Nov 4, 2012)

19


----------



## SpaceDock (Nov 4, 2012)

30 as of today, still feel 17 and not much has changed since I was 22.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 4, 2012)

21, been playing for 10 years this coming January. Definitely feel like I should be better having played that long. I just wish I could put in the same hours into guitar that I do video games.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 4, 2012)

22


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm really sorta enjoying this topic. A lot of forums are so formal and unfriendly, never do enjoy them as much as if you could get a little more friendly with each other.



SpaceDock said:


> 30 as of today, still feel 17 and not much has changed since I was 22.



Happy birthday!


----------



## Amonihil (Nov 4, 2012)

18 with the mind at 14.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 4, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I'm really sorta enjoying this topic. A lot of forums are so formal and unfriendly, never do enjoy them as much as if you could get a little more friendly with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday!


Must explain why I've stayed here so long, and yet all my time on UG was spent in one thread. 

 to my sevenstring brothers and sisters.


----------



## texshred777 (Nov 4, 2012)

SpaceDock said:


> 30 as of today, still feel 17 and not much has changed since I was 22.


 
Happy Birthday. Have a 30th party planned?


----------



## Fiction (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm twelve years old and what is this?

(19)


----------



## PureImagination (Nov 4, 2012)

Thirteen, I've been playing for seven years. I can't wait to get a job so I can pay for shit


----------



## flint757 (Nov 4, 2012)

It is nice to have money. Building myself a nice studio setup, but college gets in the way of me working more hours and I've been sick for over a week so my finances are slowly beginning to run a little tight. .


----------



## djyngwie (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks like I've played longer than most of you have lived, hehe. Just turned 37.


----------



## Syriel (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm 22.

But I forget I'm 22 every time I'm at school, having fun with all the 18 year old freshly high school graduated classmates. I feel younger with all the cute Japanese girls. 

Yeah I'm a freshman, but at a 2 year music course. Had to waste 2 years of my life learning Japanese when I could already speak it and write it.


----------



## squid-boy (Nov 4, 2012)

20, turning 21 in three months. I feel my age. And I'm not a horrible guitar player, but I am far from good, considering I've been playing for 10 years.


----------



## niffnoff (Nov 4, 2012)

20 on wednesday ;_; not gonna be used to a second decade of life already lol


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Nov 4, 2012)

20 reporting in!


----------



## lurgar (Nov 4, 2012)

There be some young people in here. I turned 30 this year. I feel so old now...


----------



## Bekanor (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll be 28 in less than a month. 


D:


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 4, 2012)

16 for a few more months.  Been playing since i was 11.


----------



## JoeyW (Nov 4, 2012)

Turned 20 in August


----------



## Tommy (Nov 5, 2012)

21 in January. Finally be able to drink... well legally.


----------



## JStraitiff (Nov 5, 2012)

11


----------



## ASoC (Nov 5, 2012)

if it makes you guys feel any better, I have the body of an 18 year old, but I'm really the spirit of a pissed off cynical old man


----------



## trickae (Nov 5, 2012)

28

how do you young 11 year olds afford so many damn custom guitars?!?!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 5, 2012)

lurgar said:


> There be some young people in here. I turned 30 this year. I feel so old now...





OLD hell I remember when ING tuned the guitar world upside down....


----------



## Blake1970 (Nov 5, 2012)

43


----------



## Mason (Nov 5, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Physically: 19.
> Mentally: 15.



That's funny because I'm
Physically: 15.
Mentally: 19.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 5, 2012)

Mason said:


> That's funny because I'm
> Physically: 15.
> Mentally: 19.


How do you know if you haven't turned 19 yet?


----------



## purpledc (Nov 5, 2012)

Im turning 32 in a few weeks. Ive been playing guitar since I was in the third grade and working on them since 5th grade. But I feel Like Im 82.


----------



## nojyeloot (Nov 5, 2012)

^
Me too, in a couple months. 

31


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm 26, look like I'm 36, act like I'm 16.


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 5, 2012)

21, complete with bitter old man sarcasm and already way too many gray hairs.


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 5, 2012)

me be 26


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 5, 2012)

Twenty.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Nov 5, 2012)

Does 'old as dirt' qualify for an answer?

If not...then 44.


----------



## groph (Nov 5, 2012)

If I were good at math I'd post a complicated equation, the solution to which would be my age.

The best I can do is 2+2 = 22


----------



## metallatem (Nov 5, 2012)

45. 

My lawn.

Get off it.


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 5, 2012)

33


----------



## slowro (Nov 5, 2012)

27! 
at that weird not old not young stage in life


----------



## Djentliman (Nov 5, 2012)

Just entering the realm of responsible adulthood at 18. I feel so free. Is this normal?


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 5, 2012)

18. I'm surprised at how low the average age is here. I thought it would be a little higher.


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 5, 2012)

18 here, checking in.


----------



## Breakdown (Nov 5, 2012)

19 ill be 20 in 3 months.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Nov 5, 2012)

16.......... Haha


----------



## TristanTTN (Nov 6, 2012)

17. I have to apply for college this month. Time feels as if its flying by... I wish I would have spent more time hanging with friends rather than being alone most of the time during my years in high school.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 6, 2012)

TristanTTN said:


> 17. I have to apply for college this month. Time feels as if its flying by... I wish I would have spent more time hanging with friends rather than being alone most of the time during my years in high school.


Wait til you start college. Time flies even quicker. Try not to wear yourself out. Enjoy the experience and spend time with your friends.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 6, 2012)

i'm 22


----------



## flexkill (Nov 6, 2012)

39 this January and all things considered i'm happy to be seeing it.


----------



## Heroin (Nov 6, 2012)

as much as I hate to say it, I'm 16 hhahah


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 6, 2012)

It feels all kinds of fucked up that I was 19 when I joined up here...

23.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2012)

Derp.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 6, 2012)

36. It's funny that I've been playing the guitar professionally for longer than many members here have been alive!


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 6, 2012)

^ How dare you, sah!


----------



## Jarmake (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm 25 years old...


----------



## hairychris (Nov 6, 2012)

40.

Mind of an 11 year-old, body of a 50 year-old, liver of a 90 year-old village drunk.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 6, 2012)

^ The best kind of age


----------



## zappatton2 (Nov 6, 2012)

36, but I still get carded. That's gotta could for something!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 6, 2012)

Damn, I didn't know there were so many youngsters around here.


----------



## James_E (Nov 6, 2012)

42. Just bought my first 8 string.


----------



## hairychris (Nov 6, 2012)

Daemoniac said:


> ^ The best kind of age



Tell my liver that!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 6, 2012)

27...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 6, 2012)

Stealthtastic said:


> 16.......... Haha



Wait... Who are you?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 6, 2012)

engage757 said:


> It's all downhill from there.
> 
> I am 25 or 26, can't remember, and I am not going for my wallet and doing math right now.
> 
> ...



You said you were 25 - 26... You're talking like a much much older man... 

I feel like an old man bc my friends always act like everything I do is old-manish, but I think a lot of them like to party a little *too* much...


----------



## Benjo230 (Nov 6, 2012)

With beard - 23
Without beard - 16
Actual - 20... and a half

EDIT - I was 15 when I joined this place (I think, fuck you math)... check that shoddy post count!


----------



## Fiction (Nov 6, 2012)

James_E said:


> 42. Just bought my first 8 string.



You a bad mother fucker


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 6, 2012)

James_E said:


> 42. Just bought my first 8 string.


Dude, that's awesome. I'm glad some adults out there aren't obnoxiously resistant to change. xD
I told some people about buying MY first eight string, and (I live pretty close to Nashville, so I guess this should be expected) I got so many responses like "why would you need more than six?" and "can't play country music on an eight string!" or "that's more than I'd need to play that devil music of yours".

Oh well. xD


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 6, 2012)

the best part about being old is walking into a music store,grabbin a guitar off the wall,and busting out something like jasonbecker or yngwie or some shreddie piece and watch some kiddo`s jaw drop,smile and walk off...


----------



## flint757 (Nov 6, 2012)

Country on an 8 string might be really interesting actually


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm 23. Old enough to lose sleep worrying about my career, young enough to snicker at "homo erectus."


----------



## Arsis (Nov 6, 2012)

21 with the mentality of a 21 year old... Which means I am drunk.


----------



## requiemsoup (Nov 6, 2012)

17, turning 18 the day the world ends. Fuck yeah.


----------



## larry (Nov 6, 2012)

the perfect age to write meshuggah riffs: 33


----------



## Alpenglow (Nov 7, 2012)

As much as I hate to say it, I'm 15.  I'll be 16 in a little over a month, just in time for Christmas...


----------



## CM_X5 (Nov 7, 2012)

24


----------



## PureImagination (Nov 7, 2012)

requiemsoup said:


> 17, turning 18 the day the world ends. Fuck yeah.



Thats the day I turn 14. FUCK YEA


----------



## jordanky (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm the world's oldest 23 year old.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2012)

jordanky said:


> I'm the world's oldest 23 year old.


----------



## wespaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Turned 31 last month. Went back to school when I was 29. I forget how old I really am until I overhear students talking about how mad they are at their parents for still making them do the dishes. Sometimes I want to sit them down and talk about bankruptcy, car repo, home foreclosures, identity theft, and pee dribble.


----------



## joshuallen (Nov 8, 2012)

33. Thinking about going back to school now. I may just buy an Axe FX instead. Cheaper.


----------



## wespaul (Nov 8, 2012)

joshuallen said:


> 33. Thinking about going back to school now. I may just buy an Axe FX instead. Cheaper.



Pell grants pay for my school AND my gear.


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 8, 2012)

Old enough to know that life is full of nothing but disappointment.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2012)

/Thread...

So depressing...

Especially from someone with "Happy" in their name.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 8, 2012)

I have personally never understood disillusionment...


----------



## ZEBOV (Nov 8, 2012)

Physically, 24. Mentally, 8. I still love toilet humor!


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 8, 2012)

Jakke said:


> I have personally never understood disillusionment...



It's because you're so young, despite seeming smarter than most the board...jerk, give it time.


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 8, 2012)

Forever 21 cause I'm FAAAAAABULOUUUUUS
:|


----------



## Jakke (Nov 8, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> It's because you're so young, despite seeming smarter than most the board...jerk, give it time.



Thank you for the compliment


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 8, 2012)

You're 5 years younger than me?


----------



## Jakke (Nov 8, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> You're 5 years younger than me?



Sorry, I misread

Call it the folly of youth


----------



## James_E (Nov 8, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Dude, that's awesome. I'm glad some adults out there aren't obnoxiously resistant to change. xD
> I told some people about buying MY first eight string, and (I live pretty close to Nashville, so I guess this should be expected) I got so many responses like "why would you need more than six?" and "can't play country music on an eight string!" or "that's more than I'd need to play that devil music of yours".
> 
> Oh well. xD



Yeah I try to keep checking out new music. Lately that means AAL and Periphery. Most people I know are stuck in whatever music they listened to from 18-23 (college years), including most of my friends. 

I've still got sixers as my mains, as in my band I play/sing rock cover tunes.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 8, 2012)

20 and not yet accomplished anything yay!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Nov 8, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Old enough to know that life is full of nothing but disappointment.



This.

And 35.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Nov 8, 2012)

HaMMerHeD said:


> This.
> 
> And 35.



Me too 35! Life is full of disappointments but I have learned that with the bad the good comes also! At least I don't feel 35. I feel like I'm in my late 20's.


----------



## edrowley (Nov 8, 2012)

38................. wait... yeah... 38... Sometimes I forget in my old age.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Nov 8, 2012)

20


----------



## blaaargh (Nov 8, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Country on an 8 string might be really interesting actually



Would make for some crazy chicken pickin licks, that's for sure
OT: 20 but feeling a lot older. dropping out and trying to find your way into the real world will do that to ya


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Nov 9, 2012)

MetalThrasher said:


> Me too 35! Life is full of disappointments but I have learned that with the bad the good comes also! At least I don't feel 35. I feel like I'm in my late 20's.



I feel more like I'm in my late 50s.


----------



## Necris (Nov 9, 2012)

22


----------



## slowro (Nov 9, 2012)

I stand corrected I am 28
bummer! losing a year haha


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm 21 years of age so far in this body and I don't drink


my spirit is much much older though


----------



## Tyler (Nov 9, 2012)

18


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 13, 2012)

I got bored so I did some calculatin'.

According to this thread, the average age of SSO users is approximately 24 years and 4 months, with a standard deviation of 7 years 9 months.

Also a fun histogram of responses...





This is what happens when I tell myself I'll just check the forums for a second when I'm working in excel.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 13, 2012)

I was kidding about being 15, im actually 19, sorry about ruining yo data


----------



## Adrian-XI (Nov 13, 2012)

22


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 13, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I was kidding about being 15, im actually 19, sorry about ruining yo data


Ha, pretty sure I omitted your response. Your propensity for hijinks and the fact that I've seen you give financial advice here made me err on the side of caution. 

There were some other 15's anyways, with the lowest response at 13 (who also qualifies as the coolest 8th grader ever for playing ERGs).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 13, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> Ha, pretty sure I omitted your response. Your propensity for hijinks and the fact that I've seen you give financial advice here made me err on the side of caution.
> 
> There were some other 15's anyways, with the lowest response at 13 (who also qualifies as the coolest 8th grader ever for playing ERGs).



Pfff dont you know? All 15 year olds give advice about ETF's now!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 13, 2012)

Welp, I'm not 19.

I'm 20. Birthday was 3 days ago.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 13, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, I'm not 19.
> 
> I'm 20. Birthday was 3 days ago.


Happy Birthday!

I gots yous a grandpas guitars






Now go slay a Lake Troll.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 13, 2012)

That guitars am dildos.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 13, 2012)

Just play random notes until it sounds good.

Old music school trick.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 13, 2012)

heres some grandpa shredin it.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 13, 2012)

17 with the personality of a crochety pissed off 70 year old, NOW GET THE FUCK OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## sage (Nov 13, 2012)

And to swing the average needle in the upward direction, I clock in at 39 as of last week.


----------



## Fluxx (Nov 13, 2012)

26


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 14, 2012)

24


----------



## DoomJazz (Nov 14, 2012)

Got some young guns on this site... Hell yeah.

18, 19 in December. 

Sexually I'm 4.


----------



## Osorio (Nov 14, 2012)

24.... Which will make me 30 still in this decade. Fucking depressing.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 14, 2012)

I am in the 95th percentile for old around here.

The problem with Stealth, is the first time he gave his mental age.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Nov 14, 2012)

venneer said:


> 24.... Which will make me 30 still in this decade. Fucking depressing.



Eh, fuck off with that...I'll be 40 in this decade. Far more depressing...as if I needed another reason.


----------



## sage (Nov 14, 2012)

I've only got 356 days left in my 30s...


----------



## Jeff Rage (Nov 14, 2012)

I just turned 40 a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## myampslouder (Nov 14, 2012)

26 as of today.


----------



## metallatem (Nov 16, 2012)

Am I seriously the oldest person on here at 45???


----------



## flint757 (Nov 16, 2012)

Probably not. Not everyone ventures into the off topic section.


----------



## x360rampagex (Nov 16, 2012)

20 here!


----------



## wookie606 (Nov 16, 2012)

25


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 17, 2012)

The large majority of my friends are at least 2-3 years younger than me with most of those averaging about 6 years younger than me. 

I feel like an old woman stalking a high school.


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2012)

34.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail (Nov 17, 2012)

Old enough  (20)


----------



## PureImagination (Nov 17, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> Ha, pretty sure I omitted your response. Your propensity for hijinks and the fact that I've seen you give financial advice here made me err on the side of caution.
> 
> There were some other 15's anyways, with the lowest response at 13 (who also qualifies as the coolest 8th grader ever for playing ERGs).



Fuck yea


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 17, 2012)

21 today!


----------



## Cynic (Nov 17, 2012)

20


----------



## mikelink (Dec 20, 2012)

29 tomorrow. That is, if the apocalypse doesn't happen.


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 20, 2012)

21. 

They still ask me for age aproval when buying booze lol
(need to have atleast 18)


----------



## MontaraMike (Dec 20, 2012)

I am a 15 year old stuck in a 53 year old body.


----------



## javiereu (Dec 20, 2012)

32, my lucky number.


----------



## Estilo (Dec 20, 2012)

22y 7m and I feel old as fuck. Feels like I haven't done much all my life and each day passes by so quickly. If this carries on I'll probably die having felt like I've never really lived.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 20, 2012)

Old enough to not want to post it up hurr​


----------



## MontaraMike (Dec 20, 2012)

Estilo said:


> 22y 7m and I feel old as fuck. Feels like I haven't done much all my life and each day passes by so quickly. If this carries on I'll probably die having felt like I've never really lived.



It only gets worse. When I reached 50 I looked back at my life.. especially my guitar playing... been playing for over 30 years and I SUCK! So I decided then to either give it up or start practicing everyday. For the past 3 years I have played everyday for at least an hour and am quite happy with my progress. One good thing is the older you get the faster time passes so practicing for 3 years flew by. LOL


----------



## Takemyevil (Dec 20, 2012)

15  I feel so young!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 20, 2012)

16. Done a lot of shit. 
Feel accomplished so far.


----------



## Underworld (Dec 20, 2012)

Quarter century. Turning 26 in two months.


----------



## Koloss85 (Dec 20, 2012)

27 booiieee


----------



## Bretton (Dec 20, 2012)

23 until February 7th


----------



## speedy thrash (Dec 20, 2012)

14, played for 2 years so far, and can't play 32nd notes at 160bpm.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 20, 2012)

speedy thrash said:


> 14, played for 2 years so far, and can't play 32nd notes at 160bpm.



Give it another 10 years like I did and you'll realize it won't even matter if you can play that fast or not.


----------



## Dooky (Dec 20, 2012)

Im 30yo. I feel old. I've done plenty of travel and lived overseas; but now I'm at that stage in life were I have a mortgage, will probably have kids soon and start focussing more on my career... I kinda feel a bit sad about it, I really wish I could do more travel and be more carefree and fancy free... but I'm a big boy now and that's all in the past


----------

